# Collision in the Mersey.



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/6327539.stm


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Initial reports suggest that the Tanker hit the stern of the ferry, but from the picture it looks like the bow of the ferry hit the Tanker(EEK) (Cloud)


----------



## sleepyjean (Feb 8, 2006)

Luckily no one on board was injured, though yes the Sea express 1 does look in a bad way, she is presently alongside at the pier head (Liverpool) with 3 tugs at her side.
I have just watched the local telly news (BBC1 North West) and its looks like the SE1 will be out of action for sometime.
The IOMSPC hasn't even mentioned anything about the incident on their website.


----------



## jaigee (Feb 8, 2006)

The Alaska Rainbow is shown to be at anchor in Liverpool Bay:

http://www.aisliverpool.org.uk/showship.php?mmsi=239171000


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

This evenings news stated that some forty odd cars are still stuck on the ferry. Could this be that she is damaged at the bow and the stern, media reported stern damage , but picture released shows bow damage.??????


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

For full details, photographs and all the latest news concerning the SEA EXPRESS I / ALASKA RAINBOW collision visit:

www.irishseashipping.com


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*BBC Update*

From the BBC 05/02 - 

_A Manx ferry which collided with a cargo ship in the River Mersey is expected to remain at Liverpool Pier Head for another couple of days. 
The Sea Express One collided in fog with the Alaska Rainbow near the Alfred Dock on Saturday lunchtime. 

All 294 passengers were taken to safety but the Coastguard said they were still trying to make the ferry stable before they unloaded the 45 vehicles on board. 

An operation to pump water out of the ship has been in place since Sunday. 

Although none of the passengers were injured in the accident, it is believed that some of the vehicles on board may have been damaged. 

Salvage team 

A spokesman for Liverpool Coastguards said: "Once the vessel is made stable, the cars will be offloaded and then the ship will be taken over to the other side of the river for repairs. 

"Water has been pumped out continously since Sunday morning and is expected to continue for a while. 

"We estimate that the ship will remain at the Pier Head for at least a couple more days before it is moved." 

A salvage team has been assessing the condition of the Sea Express One, which was travelling from the Isle of Man to Liverpool. 

It was operating the route usually sailed by the Superseacat Two, which is undergoing maintenance work. 

The Marine Accident Investigation Branch is now looking into the cause of the collision. _

Rushie


----------



## marlinspike (Jul 19, 2005)

Seacat Ferry now moved to wet basin of Camel Lairds drydock for survey and possible repairs. Bulk tanker now at anchor at bar possible docking next tide. 1730 hrs: 5th Feb 2007


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update from the BBC.*

_A full investigation is to be carried out into how a passenger ferry collided with a cargo ship on the River Mersey. 
The Sea Express One, travelling from the Isle of Man, collided with the Alaska Rainbow in fog, close to the Alfred Dock in Liverpool. 

The Marine Accident Investigation Branch (MAIB) completed a preliminary inquiry into the crash on 3 February. 

It said a full investigation was needed to properly look into the cause of the collision. 

None of 294 passengers on board the Isle of Man Steam Packet Company vessel were injured. 

Services suspended 

An operation was launched to pump water from the ferry as it started to sink into the Mersey. It is now at a shipyard in Birkenhead for repairs. 

The Steam Packet's services between Liverpool and the Isle of Man are still suspended while a suitable replacement vessel is found. 

The MAIB said in a statement: "Having completed a preliminary examination of the cir***stances surrounding the collision between Sea Express One and Alaska Rainbow on 3 February 2007, the MAIB has now launched a full investigation. 

"The collision occurred in fog and caused serious structural damage and flooding to Sea Express One, a high-speed passenger ferry on a regular service between Liverpool and the Isle of Man." _

Rushie.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Sea Express 1 berthed in the Camel Laird wet basin has disappeared off the AIS display. Hope nothing has happened to her. She did not look too good in recent pictures.

Chris.


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

She is still in the wet basin looking very sad.

http://www.irishseashipping.co.uk/photofeatures/shipco/iomspco/seone210207/seone210207.htm

Nothing appears to have been done to her - probably the emergency power batteries have run out on the AIS or something.

John


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

I meant to add to my last post that rumours continue to circulate that SEA EXPRESS I is a write off.

John


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

That sad if its true John, travelled on her and liked her.

Chris.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Nah, send Cambers 49 over with a bit of tin foil, he'll soon have it looking like new! LOL!


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

Santos said:


> That sad if its true John, travelled on her and liked her.
> 
> Chris.


It is rather sad. SEI (SEACAT ISLE OF MAN) was the first Incat vessel I sailed on in 1994. 

Until she appeared I had never in my life been to the Isle of Man. However, after that first trip a day or two after she entered service I have never kept away and did quite a few trips on her in the 1994 season.

My regular sailings on her that year deepened my interest in sea travel, prior to that it had been limited to Waverley / Balmoral and Scillonian III to a great extent as I was also then also interested in railways.

After the end of the SCIOM's 1994 summer season I was at a bit of a loose end on Saturdays (I had sailed on her almost every weekend from July to mid September!)

Suddenly finding this vacuum led me to start what was at first the "Mersey Shipping News" weekly news posting circulated to the UK forums on Compuserve, then evolved onto the internet as a web site and through several revamps is now www.irishseashipping.com !

So this little fast craft which has served Merseyside and the Isle of Man so well for so long deserved a better fate that this. 

If this accident had to happen perhaps it would have been much better if it had befallen her ailing and unreliable fleetmate SUPERSEACAT TWO.

However, we should be greatful that thanks to the quick actions of her crew and the local tugs the passengers were all safely evacuated with only a couple of very minor injuries being reported.

John


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

John,

I cant help but agree over SSC2, what a load of rubbish. She always appears to be running on reduced power or tied up because of a bit of a blow.

Why oh why the IOMSP dont have a second coventional ferry I dont know. The loss of business and passenger goodwill must have cost them dearly. No chance of a day out on the IOM now, day trips dont seem to be catered for any more.

Being a Wallasey born and bred man, I have sailed on all the old IOMSP vessels of the early 50s and 60s and they very rarely, if ever failed to sail. You could set your watch by their arrivals and departures from the Liverpool Landing Stage. 

We are supposed to have progressed, but in travel to the IOM from Liverpool, we seem to have regressed.

Chris.


----------



## jhluxton (Feb 4, 2007)

>Why oh why the IOMSP dont have a second coventional ferry I dont know. >The loss of business and passenger goodwill must have cost them dearly. 

Yesterday I watched the rather nice looking HROSSEY arrive at Cammell Laird, having tracked her on AIS for much of the afternoon she appeared at times to get up to around 20knots - a similar speed to the much loved LADY OF MANN.

It occurred to me here is a nice little ro/pax which of a design which could be fitted with a side door as per the KING ORRY to load card off Liverpool landing stage but which could also serve Heysham during BEN-MY-CHREE maintenance.

If a ship such as her was based in Liverpool April to September with one round trip per day to the Isle of Man and perhaps extras where needed it would provide an ideal vesel and times could be arrange to allow time ashore.

>No chance of a day out on the IOM now, day trips dont seem to be catered f>or any more.

There are 17 days this year when time ashore trips are possible. Last year they were all Saturdays - this year they are dotted all round the place which isn't much good for those who work during the week. If you want to find them download the PDF timetable from the company site. Of course if one gets time ashore depends on just how well SSC2 is running!

>We are supposed to have progressed, but in travel to the IOM from >Liverpool, we seem to have regressed.

Exactly!

John


----------

